
What is Anchoring in Negotiation? - Alupis
https://www.pon.harvard.edu/daily/negotiation-skills-daily/what-is-anchoring-in-negotiation/
======
elliekelly
The article mentions the importance of "diffusing" an anchor when the tactic
is used against you. I've found this easy to combat by simply including
"because" after presenting your anchor and providing a justification for your
proposed amount. The justification doesn't even need to be particularly good
because your counterpart now has to diffuse you _and_ your "independent"
benchmark.

